# MP3 Control /w motion detection how to



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

hello everyone,

I feel like I am already in crunch time. I said last year that was going to get a much as I can done as early as possible (yeah right). I have added 2 new documents to my website. One is microcontrollers 101. It was a presentation that I gave to the NJ haunters group to introduce them to microcontrollers. the other is a MP3 (the cheapo 5 dollar unit) player hack with motion detection using a parallax motion sensor. I can control the on, off, and pause controls using a microcontroller to control the switch. With this circuit I have two more pins that can be used to control other items (relays, another chip, etc..) but if more are needed just pick a larger chip. My website link is below in my signature. I will try to get some of the other How to pages up by Halloween. I am almost done with the motion detection methods and the FCG using a wiper motor.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've really got to learn some basic electronics. I'd love to add this kind of stuff to my decorations. Any good books or sites out there aimed at Halloween automation?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Spooky1 or anyone else wanting to get started in electronics. On my website in the links section is a link to an free online electronics course. As for books I can recommend two. The first is the book I started with 25 years ago it is still available today and is still considered one of the best introductory books around. It is called getting started in Electronics by Forrest Mims. here is the amazon link.






I have also hear good things about the electronics for dummies book.






the internet is a powerful learning tool just Google getting started in electronics there is a ton of information out there that I did not have when I learned. Also do not overlook sites about robotics a lot of the circuits they use can be used for animatronics. I have read both of Davis Cook's books and both are very well done. A lot of electronics information in them.

http://www.robotroom.com/

Oh and this forum is also a good resource for answers to your questions.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks hpropman, time for me to hit the books.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hpropman, thanks for all the work and info. My husband and I recently bought a Radio Shack Electronics Learning Lab so your thread is perfect timing. I was on your website and looking over your Microcontroller 101 pdf and wanted to let you know that the printing runs off the page so some of the text never prints. Any chance you can fix this. Love to use it as part of our homework. Thanks again.

BTW I purchased two Boris this month to hack with MP3s so I'll be spending time with your other project there. Doing hacks like this is what prompted me to want to learn more. Thanks for leading the way!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

what is the best brand battery to use with these? I have a few that need to run for about 3 hours each night.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Spookie I have removed the PDf file from the website and I am trying to upload a new one. Please make sure that you have the latest version of PDF reader. Older versions will do strange things like that. All the FTP sessions are tied up with my service provider at the moment. I will get the new file up there as soon as I can. Mazz I use alkaline batteries. I open the case for the MP3 carrier and solder two wires to the contacts and out a small hole in the case. I then connect them to a size C or D battery clip. Either one or two batteries. NOTE: If you use two batteries they both have to face the same direction so that they equal 1.5 volts. I add a small screw to the battery clip so that I have a contact point for the other side of the battery. The two wires that come on the clip (two battery clip) are now the positive and the screw on the other end becomes the negative. see this picture below and the one above. Please let me know if you have any questions


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

OK guys I have replaced the Microcontrollers 101 PDF file. Please let me know if you have any more questions or problems. I can also post the word version on my xdrive if needed. 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------

